

Protect IP threatens the future of DNS security - nextparadigms
http://www.afterdawn.com/news/article.cfm/2011/08/26/protect_ip_threatens_the_future_of_dns_security

======
Hyena
Another step in America's quest to become its parody of China.

~~~
tmcb
And, yet bizarre, some people will see that as a necessary evil.

~~~
Hyena
Speak to enough mainlanders and you'll see the same opinion in China.

~~~
JoshTriplett
And sadly, in both cases they have little control over it.

------
sp332
Some discussion on this yesterday:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2932018>

------
lookforipv6
This idea of PROTECT IP is really bad. As Vixie said, it will bring more
trouble than solutions. And in the end, it won't solve anything.

------
dvdhsu
Can't you just use an off-shore DNS?

~~~
lookforipv6
.com, .net, .org are managed by US companies. So, no matter where you have the
DNSs

